# KHS Flite 300



## ~David~ (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm conidering this bike buying this bike new but for 599 from a local bike shop, would this be a good first bike?
http://www.khsbicycles.com/07_flite_300_06.htm


----------



## Mayday (Jan 22, 2004)

*Looks pretty good*

Short answer .. Yes I think so.

Longer answer ... It looks like a pretty good setup for the price and probably would serve you just fine as a first road bike. KHS, from what I've seen, has a decent reputation for value. Probably worth doing some comparison shopping though. Many of the major companies offer bikes in that price range these days. The Trek 1000 for example is supposed to be pretty good at a similar price. There are a lot of models from the on-line or mail-order stores that might give you a little more bang for the buck, but I think it's a good idea to get your first bike through a local shop so you can get help with fitting and adjusting the bike. Good luck.


----------



## oedius (Dec 11, 2006)

My first post here. I found this site when googling for info on this particular bike. I know virtually nothing about this subject. A buddy of mine recently became caught up in this sport due to needing way to work on physical fitness. He had been running but, began having too much trouble with his knees. 

Anyway, he has been telling me what a positive difference cycling has made and finally talked me into it. So, yesterday I did a "Buy-It-Now" on Ebay for this particualy KHS for $325 plus $75 shipping from California to Texas where I live. The bike is a 2006 model and supposedly is brand new and was used for display only. I am working on getting funds ready to send seller right now. My buddy did all the research and brought this auction to my attention so I went for it as my budget is pretty limited. 

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## oedius (Dec 11, 2006)

Well, I decided to buy this one. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250059550803&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=015

It should arrive this Thursday via DHL. After conversation with seller, he included extra saddle (at not cost) and a helmet (Gyro, I think?) for $22.50 (regular $80) .

The weather outlook is decent for that day so after my buddy helps me get it all set up, we'll for for test ride.

Steve


----------

